# Safety Grab Bag Contents - Offshore



## Bear (May 18, 2008)

Just wondering what different people carry in there safety grab bag or if they carry one at all. I carry the following in a dry bag, 406 EPIRB, Waterproof VHF, 2 yellow day flares, 2 red night flares, strobe, water dye, signal mirror. I also have a 2 ltr water bladder in my PFD.

Bear


----------



## DGax65 (Jun 7, 2006)

My bailout bag is much the same. I have a Camelback with flares, smoke markers, light sticks, a strobe, VHF radio, GPS, signal mirror and some Power Bars.


----------

